# Top 100 ©



## nato kino (5 Février 2003)

_C'est pas gentil ça, zaza, de réserver ces infos aux insomniaques du bar._






Si vous avez quelques remarques sur ce classement, vous pouvez maintenant les exprimer ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ma réflexion du jour : un posteur au pays des petits hommes verts... Pourvu que cela dure !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * En exclu, pour les users de la nuit, le top 100 des users de MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*1à 9* 
alèm	10946
macinside	6607
[MGZ]Slug	4785
WebOliver	4349
ficelle	3940
[MGZ]Toine	3496
Gwenhiver	3353
'tanplan	3226
benR	3206

*10 à 19* 
huexley	3191
thebiglebowsky	3151
zarathoustra	2952
Yama	2939
melaure	2928
Simon	2873
gribouille	2870
JackSim	2806
barbarella	2696
roro	2629

*20 à 29* 
gjouvenat	2536
decus	2369
SirMacGregor	2252
MarcMame	2171
Amok	1924
bengilli	1859
mtra	1849
aricosec	1842
archeos	1771
ApplePie	1770

*30 à 39* 
maousse	1734
[MGZ] Black Beru	1711
Télémac	1634
Le Gognol	1614
RV	1614
Luc G	1567
touba.fall	1513
MiniMe	1436
Florent	1434
Number One	1418

*40 à 49	*
bebert	1385
Yann-Bleiz	1356
golf	1352
m4k-Hurrican	1348
JediMac	1320
Foguenne	1259
remyleroy	1214
[MGZ]Hero	1208
petit scarabée	1201
kamkil	1170

*50 à 59*
Elendil	1165
sylko	1087
Vieux Mac-User	1022
Zitoune	1019
Crüniac	1000
krystof	977
silirius	972
kisco	961
jeanba3000	923
Antiphon	915

*60 à 69	*
rillettes	900
krigepouh	883
vm	883
salamèche	878
Tyler	873
jfr	867
Floppy	861
Blob	860
polo50	847
teo	829

*70 à 79*
Einbert	824
florentdesvosges	822
Fat Boss Slim	803
bateman	786
macintroll	785
Didier Guillion	777
Arno	770
matthieucarrel	767
sonnyboy	748
Onra	734

*80 à 89	*
Pierrot	732
loriscoutin	732
Bernard53
724
Finn_Atlas	710
rude	706
vicento	691
Ludopac	687
richy	685
dany	679

*90 à 100*
MM	675
Veejee	669
iFlighT	667
rezba	661
LCT	649
FredParis	649
fabrice	644
jacques38	636
deadlocker	625
Cricri	615
Blytz	609
jeromemac	597    

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (5 Février 2003)

Il faut enlever les modérateurs...


----------



## minime (5 Février 2003)

Les modérateurs sont des posteurs comme les autres.


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2003)

Bonpat doit pas aimer le vert...


----------



## bebert (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Il faut enlever les modérateurs...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouarf !!
Il faut enlever les 39 premiers posteurs !


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2003)

Et organiser une loterie pour le 41e ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2003)

Oups !!
J'avais même pas vu que j'étais que j'étais classé deux fois dans ce top !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!


----------



## minime (5 Février 2003)

J'ai retrouvé le classement de décembre 2002.


----------



## bonpat (5 Février 2003)

Mais c'est normal les modérateurs ne sont pas du tout des posteurs comme les autres. Ils ont une main mise sur le fil de discussion, ils arretent un fil quand ils n'ont plus rien à dire, ils disent plein de choses parfois inutiles, ils ont des uniformes verts, ils ne mangent pas comme nous, ils pensent à des choses auxquelles on n'oserait pas penser, ils ne dorment jamais, ils n'ont pas de visage, ils ont des écailles, argh!!!
Ils vont essayer d'effacer mon message...


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * J'ai retrouvé le classement de décembre 2002.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'etait pas complet ...

Ceci dit sur les 8000 inscrit il y a peu de posteurs fréquents. Mon cher Onra qui est inscrit depuis peu de temps est 79eme, donc le nombre d'inscrit actif doit être beaucoup plus petit ...


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2003)

a quand le classement par ancienneté a l'inscription,la seule digne de respect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















sac a puces


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

ancienté et régularier


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ancienté et régularier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pardon ?


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

laisse, c'est du vieux patois de forum


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

Via un ratio de post/mois ? Avec un coefficient pour le nombre de macs possédés ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *les modérateurs ne sont pas du tout des posteurs comme les autres.  ils ont des uniformes verts * 

[/QUOTE]
Je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut retirer les modérateurs du classement.


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Via un ratio de post/mois ? Avec un coefficient pour le nombre de macs possédés ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vous bas tous alors


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *  ils ont des uniformes verts * 

[/QUOTE]

je travaille pas a la fnac


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je vous bas tous alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu t'avances un peu, gamin !


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je travaille pas a la fnac



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dirais plutôt qu'ils sont marrons à la FNAC, et dans tous les sens du terme ...


----------



## Number One (5 Février 2003)

En 2000, il y avait le top 10  (bon, y avais moins de monde aussi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J'ai chuté de 34 places dans le classement, faudrais que je me remette un peu aux forums


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

tu t'avances un peu, gamin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ta pas vu mes de derniere acquisition


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ta pas vu mes de derniere acquisition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pardonch ? Comprench pach lé portuguesh !!!


----------



## RV (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pardonch ? Comprench pach lé portuguesh !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je traduis : t'as pas vu ces 2 deniers à chat


----------



## krystof (5 Février 2003)

Merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A 4 places près, j'étais au nombre 51. Mon préféré


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pardonch ? Comprench pach lé portuguesh !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vu ou j'habite, on peu le dire


----------



## bonpat (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
vu ou j'habite, on peu le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ecoute macinside, tu as l'air sympa, c'est même sûr, cela ne fait pas très longtemps que je suis sur MacG mais je crois n'avoir jamais lu un de tes posts sans faute d'orthographe. Tu peux pas faire un effort?
Sinon, je vais être obligé de lancer un nouveau sujet pour les répertorier.
Bonne chance


----------



## Luc G (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A 4 places près, j'étais au nombre 51. Mon préféré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'est quand même pas loin du rhum agricole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En cette saison, ça peut aider.


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ecoute macinside, tu as l'air sympa, c'est même sûr, cela ne fait pas très longtemps que je suis sur MacG mais je crois n'avoir jamais lu un de tes posts sans faute d'orthographe. Tu peux pas faire un effort?
Sinon, je vais être obligé de lancer un nouveau sujet pour les répertorier.
* 

[/QUOTE]

ola le newbie !
notre mackie, c'est comme ça qu'on l'aime !
avec son orthographe, ses images pourris, et son incroyable connaissance du macintosh....
mais si tu as du temps à perdre, tu peux toujours repertorier toute ses fautes, il y 'aura certainement de quoi s'en payer un bonne tranche !


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
 il y 'aura certainement de quoi s'en payer un bonne tranche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec ou sans confiture ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

Avec ou sans confiture ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas de fautes en 8 syllabes, Bonpat ne va pas en revenir !


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
pas de fautes en 8 syllabes, Bonpat ne va pas en revenir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
En effet!
Au fait quels sont les critères pour passer de nouvau MEMBRE à MEMBRE junior à MEMBRE puis à haBITué(e) puis accro etc...


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

T'est quand même pas loin du rhum agricole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En cette saison, ça peut aider.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu trop léger à mon goût. Je n'en mets que dans les gateaux


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
En effet!
Au fait quels sont les critères pour passer de nouvau MEMBRE à MEMBRE junior à MEMBRE puis à haBITué(e) puis accro etc...
* 

[/QUOTE]

De 0 à 9 messages : Nouveau membre 
De 10 à 49 messages : Membre junior 
De 50 à 499 messages : Membre 
De 500 à 999 messages : Habitué(e) 
De 1000 à 1999 messages : Major 
De 2000 à 4999 messages : Accro a MacG 
De 5000 à 7999 messages : Vétéran 
À partir de 8000 messages : Vieux briscard


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2003)

en continuant à ce rythme, je suis vieux briscard debut 2006, soit 6 ans apres mon inscription... en plus je serais vraiment vieux


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

dur dur, c'est pas mieux pour moi ... Va falloir augmenter ton rhytme !


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * dur dur, c'est pas mieux pour moi ... Va falloir augmenter ton rhytme !  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui, mais je veux quand meme rester sur ma lancée "postons utile"


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2003)

Histoire de faire un post inutile (point trop n'en faut mais il en faut quelques-uns. Je ne sais plus quel poète disait à propos d'une critique d'un vers d'un de ces poèmes : oui, ce vers est faible, et le précédent aussi, mais ils sont là pour amener le suivant qui n'est pas faible du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :

Apparemment, l'idée de trouver un nouveau titre pour les "plus de 10 000" est tombée à l'eau (c'est peut-être aussi bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je rêve ou personne n'avait proposé "Mathusalem de MacGé". Pourtant vu les candidats, ça allait comme un gant, non.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * en continuant à ce rythme, je suis vieux briscard debut 2006, soit 6 ans apres mon inscription... en plus je serais vraiment vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi bientot


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Apparemment, l'idée de trouver un nouveau titre pour les "plus de 10 000" est tombée à l'eau (c'est peut-être aussi bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je rêve ou personne n'avait proposé "Mathusalem de MacGé". Pourtant vu les candidats, ça allait comme un gant, non.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce serait pas mal. Mais je pense qu'il n'y a pas assez de tranche et il faudrait en mettre un peu plus. Après tout ca fait toujours plaisir de changer de label (c'est peu comme le changement de niveau dans les jeux de roles. Il est ou le Gary Gigax de MacGé ?)


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
moi bientot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Normalement en faisant des phrases aussi courtes tu devrais y arriver mais il manque tout de même un accent.
Si je corrige tout tes posts je serai vétérant vite fait.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Normalement en faisant des phrases aussi courtes tu devrais y arriver mais il manque tout de même un accent.
Si je corrige tout tes posts je serai vétérant vite fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas sur un clavier QWERTY


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Si je corrige tout tes posts je serai vétérant vite fait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bonpat tu commences à nous emm.. avec tes posts à la con. Après tout il le fait peut-être exprès Macinside et puis de quoi tu te mèles? Tu fais des posts bidons pour passer au niveau supérieur? Laisse tomber on t'a repairé...


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
bonpat tu commences à nous emm.. avec tes posts à la con. Après tout il le fait peut-être exprès Macinside et puis de quoi tu te mèles? Tu fais des posts bidons pour passer au niveau supérieur? Laisse tomber on t'a repairé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bonpat est devenu fou il pense être "habitué(e)" en écrivant que des conneries tout le temps (De 500 à 999 messages : Habitué(e) )
Ne pourrait-on pas lui accorder le statut de "habitué(e)" pour qu'il arrête d'écrire des posts?


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
 Laisse tomber on t'a repairé ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bonpat (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
 Repairé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Putain merde, il fallait la faire celle-là


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

A quand le correcteur Hortaugraffike intégré à MacGénération ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * A quand le correcteur Hortaugraffike intégré à MacGénération ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

no comment...


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

Je tiens à dire à tous ceux qui postent en ce moment qu'ils sont privilégiés, car beaucoup ne peuvent pas accéder aux forums en ce moment.
N'en protitez pas pour flooder et gagner des places, hein


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Je tiens à dire à tous ceux qui postent en ce moment qu'ils sont privilégiés, car beaucoup ne peuvent pas accéder aux forums en ce moment.
N'en protitez pas pour flooder et gagner des places, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est l'happy hour ?


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

c'est l'happy hour ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais pas ; en tout cas, chez mes amis américains, c'est encore la dodo hour


----------



## hl (6 Février 2003)

Question aux admin : combien de messages au total dans les forums (je ne vois pas cette info qqpart, mais j'ai peut-être les yeux brouillés) ?


----------



## hl (6 Février 2003)

Bon, j'ai vu, mais j'ai la flemme d'additionner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vue de nez, je dirais que les 3/4 des posts sont faits par 1/80 des inscrits. On ouvre un post pour faire des commentaires sur cette stat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis sûr qu'il y aurait plein de choses à dire (sans doute contradictoires même)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *
Ma réflexion du jour : un posteur au pays des petits hommes verts... Pourvu que cela dure !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

J crois que si on enleve les floodeurs, les trolleurs et les accounts qui ne sont qu a une seule personne on peut virer la moitier de la liste...


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

Rien n'interdit d'avoir plusieurs comptes (c'est pour éviter de dépasser Alem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Rien n'interdit d'avoir plusieurs comptes (c'est pour éviter de dépasser Alem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais mais quand tu vois des trucs comme SuperPara ca me fait vraiment pitier a croire que ces gas savent pas quoi foutre de leur journée...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2003)

Plus que 10571...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2003)

Plus que 10570...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2003)

Plus que 10569...
bon, j'ai surement mieux a faire moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * en continuant à ce rythme, je suis vieux briscard debut 2006, soit 6 ans apres mon inscription... en plus je serais vraiment vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
0 ce rythme là moi c'est plutôt en 2018...
Va falloir que j'arrête de bosser pour combler le retard!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2003)

Oh putain je suis passé en Habitué sans m'en appercevoir!!!!!


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

Tu as de la chance, Alem est en mode pause en ce moment ...


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

Faut en profiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(à part ça, cela me gonfle sérieusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'attendre les amis américains. À croire que les équipes d'Infopop ont été appelées pour partir en Irak aujourd'hui...)


----------



## ficelle (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Tu as de la chance, Alem est en mode pause en ce moment ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui, il est ou mon remi ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aime vraiment pas quand il travaille celui-là !


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

mais que fait-il encore


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

tien j'ai vu un p'tit Maousse a paris aujourd'hui


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Je tiens à dire à tous ceux qui postent en ce moment qu'ils sont privilégiés, car beaucoup ne peuvent pas accéder aux forums en ce moment.
N'en protitez pas pour flooder et gagner des places, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon, je suis peinard de côté-là...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

et surtout ne traffic pas la base de données 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se verai


----------



## casimir (6 Février 2003)

je suis bientot dans le top 100


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

Mange ton gloubiboulga si tu veux devenir grand !


----------



## maousse (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tien j'ai vu un p'tit Maousse a paris aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Et ça m'a coûté  _bonbon_ !!


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

Ah vi, désolé pour ce midi, mais je me suis rendu compte hier soir que j'avais mon dernier exam ce jour, à 14 heures. Je veux bien glander, mais pas à ce point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(les icônes sont revenues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * mais que fait-il encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Lui et ses 36 pseudos foutent la paix comme qu'on dirait


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2003)

Parfois, souvent en fait, quand je me relis, je me dis que j'aurais du utiliser un deuxième pseudo.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2003)

Houlà, ça fonce sur les forums ce matin, quelle vitesse, ça nous change des derniers jours.


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

Surtout cette nuit, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'étais mort de rire


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Surtout cette nuit, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'étais mort de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est clair surtout cette nuit, j'étais tellement out que je n'ai pas réussi à mettre l'url des photos que je voulais montrer. Un léger mal de tête me rappele cette belle soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Les photos dès ce soir si j'y arrive. (c'est compliqué un iDisk la nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
Bravo pour la vitesse retrouvée du forum.


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
C'est clair surtout cette nuit, j'étais tellement out que je n'ai pas réussi à mettre l'url des photos que je voulais montrer. Un léger mal de tête me rappele cette belle soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me suis abstenu d'intervenir, c'était trop beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À ce soir pour les photos, donc


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr /> * 

Lui et ses 36 pseudos foutent la paix comme qu'on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non c'est moi le plus fort à ce jeux là... j'ai dépassé la centaine de pseudos


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

On pourrait pas avoir un TOP 1000, histoire de voir si mon pseudo pour Jurassic Mac y fait une entrée ?

*Sinon c'est mon 3000eme Post !!! Ca s'arrose !!!*






Bientôt ce sera au tour de zara ...


----------



## barbarella (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * On pourrait pas avoir un TOP 1000, histoire de voir si mon pseudo pour Jurassic Mac y fait une entrée ?

Sinon c'est mon 3000eme Post !!! Ca s'arrose !!!


Bientôt ce sera au tour de zara ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2003)

je peux avoir un salladier rempli de ce champagne, avec une paille SVP


----------



## nato kino (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Histoire de faire un post inutile (point trop n'en faut mais il en faut quelques-uns. Je ne sais plus quel poète disait à propos d'une critique d'un vers d'un de ces poèmes : oui, ce vers est faible, et le précédent aussi, mais ils sont là pour amener le suivant qui n'est pas faible du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'était pas : "oui, ce *verre* est faible, et le précédent aussi, mais ils sont là pour amener le suivant qui n'est pas faible du tout" ?

J'aime bien aussi comme ça...


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pas : "oui, ce verre est faible, et le précédent aussi, mais ils sont là pour amener le suivant qui n'est pas faible du tout" ?

J'aime bien aussi comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'aime bien un armagnac pour finir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était pas : "oui, ce verre est faible, et le précédent aussi, mais ils sont là pour amener le suivant qui n'est pas faible du tout" ?

J'aime bien aussi comme ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas chez Lapeyre qu'ils disent ça?
(Désolé, j'aipas pu m'empêcher...)


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas chez Lapeyre qu'ils disent ça?
(Désolé, j'aipas pu m'empêcher...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tant que ce n'est pas de vers à bois qu'il s'agit


----------



## bebert (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *Sinon c'est mon 3000eme Post !!! Ca s'arrose !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo !


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * On pourrait pas avoir un TOP 1000, histoire de voir si mon pseudo pour Jurassic Mac y fait une entrée ?

Sinon c'est mon 3000eme Post !!! Ca s'arrose !!!






Bientôt ce sera au tour de zara ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ramène tes bouteilles  ici , on en fera meilleurs usage


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Février 2003)

31e!? wouééééé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maousse, attends-moi, j'arriiiiiive


----------



## maousse (7 Février 2003)

ouha l'autre, il y croit


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *  42me Yann-Bleiz 1356   *_ 

[/QUOTE]

Hé bé... Dire que c'est quasiment moi qui l'ai aidé dans ses premiers pas... heuuu posts!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, mon Rantan adoré, attends moi, j'arrive! juste 2100 messages à poster pour te rattraper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans déc', me suis absenté trop longtemps pour esperer revenir ne serais ce que dans les 20 premiers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle bande de oufs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le nombre de posts total, alors, finalement? _


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr />Et le nombre de posts total, alors, finalement?

[/QUOTE]

Plus de 250 000 posts au total.


----------



## benjamin (7 Février 2003)

Le nombre de messages sur tout MacG ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Février 2003)

et le tout premier il dit quoi?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

Plus de 250 000 posts au total. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vois près de 304000 posts... sans compter la plantée de l'année dernière.


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

Où as tu trouvé ? Moi j'ai regardé Total of replies dans "Post stats", c'est pas là ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Où as tu trouvé ? Moi j'ai regardé Total of replies dans "Post stats", c'est pas là ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Lorsque tu affiches un sujet en mode plat, apparaît un chiffre sous le nom du sujet, j'en ai déduit que chaque post avait un numéro attribué... D'ou le nombre total de posts.


----------



## benjamin (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Où as tu trouvé ? Moi j'ai regardé Total of replies dans "Post stats", c'est pas là ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si, mais tu dois ajouter à ce chiffre le 'Total # of topics' qui sont aussi des messages.
Non à la discrimination à l'encontre des nouveaux sujets ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(eh ouais, le crach nous a fait perdre trois mois de stats, de flood, de sujets, de messages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo !




* 

[/QUOTE]
On ne choisi pas Kurt Russell pou rien meme pour un 3000ème post, donc j'espère que tu l'affectionne sinon gare à mes réactions


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />Lorsque tu affiches un sujet en mode plat, apparaît un chiffre sous le nom du sujet, j'en ai déduit que chaque post avait un numéro attribué... D'ou le nombre total de posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

#303971 - 06/02/2003 20:27

J'avais pas vu, pourtant je suis à jeun.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />eh ouais, le crach nous a fait perdre trois mois de stats, de flood, de sujets, de messages  

[/QUOTE]

Pas un problème, on a qu'a flooder encore plus pour se rattraper.


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * 

Pas un problème, on a qu'a flooder encore plus pour se rattraper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi flooder, excuse mon ignorance


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

C'est du terrorisme.


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

au sens propre du terme ou juste une dfacon de parler sur le net


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

Ca dépend du contexte, sur un forum c'est inonder de messages inutiles comportant moins de 3 mots, mais surement plein de fautes d'orthographe, pour faire augmenter son nombre de posts (le truc le plus important sur les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Dans le cas d'un pirate c'est saturer un serveur de requetes pour le mettre hors service.


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

Merci, et merci pour les fautes d'orthographe.
Je sais j'en fais beaucoup


----------



## minime (7 Février 2003)

Tout le monde fait des fautes, et je ne disais pas ça pour toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elles sont tolérables... tant que les messages restent compréhensibles. Parfois il y a tellement de fautes d'orthographe et de fautes de frappes qu'on perd totalement le sens du message.


----------



## mister blonde (7 Février 2003)

Tue ah réson !


----------



## bebert (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mister blonde:</font><hr /> * 
On ne choisi pas Kurt Russell pou rien meme pour un 3000ème post, donc j'espère que tu l'affectionne sinon gare à mes réactions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Non c'est pour COMING SOON, on  voit son nom partout sur les affiches mais personne ne sait qui il est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















PS (Plus Sérieusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : j'aime bien Kurt Russel mais ce n'est pas la raison pour laquelle j'ai choisi cette affiche.


----------



## bonpat (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Tout le monde fait des fautes, et je ne disais pas ça pour toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas très sympa pour   macinside


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2003)

Tout le monde, tout le monde....

Moi non.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tout le monde, tout le monde....

Moi non.   * 

[/QUOTE]


4 points de suspension ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2003)

T'as écrit quatre en chiffre pour pas faire de faute ??

Non, bon, je reconnais en faire quelques unes...mais le moins possible, car je trouve que c'est important, surtout quand comme moi, on a rien à dire...........

Si on pas la fond, autant avoir la forme...


----------



## DeRayOdileDeRay (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy, art contemporain de musée ambulant:</font><hr /> * 
Si on pas la fond, autant avoir la forme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et quelle forme... même SMG il ne déforme pas à ce point ...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * T'as écrit quatre en chiffre pour pas faire de faute ??

Non, bon, je reconnais en faire quelques unes...mais le moins possible, car je trouve que c'est important, surtout quand comme moi, on a rien à dire...........

Si on pas la fond, autant avoir la forme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas toujours facile, surtout sur les longs posts ...


----------



## krystof (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Non, bon, je reconnais en faire quelques unes...mais le moins possible  * 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours modeste Sonny


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Je dirais plutôt qu'ils sont marrons à la FNAC, et dans tous les sens du terme ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à la Fnac, ils t'emmerdent...

un vendeur fnac.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

à la Fnac, ils t'emmerdent...

un vendeur fnac.  * 

[/QUOTE]

tes plus a la fnac service ?


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tes plus a la fnac service ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nota bene macinside : j'aime pas qu'on me prenne pour un con.

donc

*va te faire foutre !*

ceci vaut pour quelques heures. (merci de méditer à la chose)

un vendeur Fnac Service.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

trés en colére 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reste pres de la fenete vous pourez peu être gagner une base airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comme dirait Zazi : Zen soyons zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ps alem passe me voir demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * trés en colére 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reste pres de la fenete vous pourez peu être gagner une base airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

trop tard, elle a atterri sur la touinego... m'en fous, j'ai plus la possibilité de la conduire alors...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *Comme dirait Zazi : Zen soyons zen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ps alem passe me voir demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

bin voyons... non demain, je vais vendre des photos... 

puisque François P. vient de m'enculer de mes heures supps...


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
puisque François P. vient de m'enculer de mes heures supps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

je te rassure j'ai eu ma prime AppleCare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus de 20 contrat vendu)


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je te rassure j'ai eu ma prime AppleCare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus de 20 contrat vendu) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai oublié de te dire : j'emmerde Steve Jobs...

je vais aller m'acheter un PC tiens, au moins je saurais pourquoi ça merde.


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * un vendeur Fnac Service.  * 

[/QUOTE]

il est temps de changer de metier mon remi...
et pas d'insultes, sinon je te pete la gueule moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan mais, sans blague !


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

il est temps de changer de metier mon remi...
et pas d'insultes, sinon je te pete la gueule moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan mais, sans blague !   * 

[/QUOTE]

j'aimerais bien quoique je regretterais mes clientes...


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

j'aimerais bien quoique je regretterais mes clientes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je te comprend, j'en ai regretté certaines...
ça allait de isabelle nanti (la comediene), à la folle de piercing clitoridien qui nous demandais des retirages toute les semaines


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

je te comprend, j'en ai regretté certaines...
ça allait de isabelle nanti (la comediene), à la folle de piercing clitoridien qui nous demandais des retirages toute les semaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah, je n'ai qu'un photographe côté et au catalogue du Fonds National d'Art Contemporain (on 'ne sonrt pas si on mate les initiales... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

sinon mes futures "clientes regrettées" ne sont pas aussi extravagantes mais j'ai au moins une photo de chacun d'entre elles sur ma bécane.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

Grande opération :

*Trouvons un job pour alem*


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * ...mais j'ai au moins une photo de chacun d'entre elles sur ma bécane.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as un grand guidon ?


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

t'as un grand guidon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

14" et je suis kité en 320Mo, c'est quand même moins efficace qu'un 75w Pollini à eau. avec Pot Cobra...


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

tu veux pas un pismo ?


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

14" et je suis kité en 320Mo, c'est quand même moins efficace qu'un 75w Pollini à eau. avec Pot Cobra... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais bientot remettre ma mob en service, vu que j'ai un grand garage pour bricoler...
d'ailleurs, tu verrais, ça a de la gueule...
la mob, c'est une sachs, mais y'a pas de kit pour ça !
si ton frangin peut me bricoler un echapement en titane, j'suis preneur


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu veux pas un pismo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu fais un échange ?


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

je vais bientot remettre ma mob en service, vu que j'ai un grand garage pour bricoler...
d'ailleurs, tu verrais, ça a de la gueule...
la mob, c'est une sachs, mais y'a pas de kit pour ça !* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut que je me retrouve une Monet-Goyon pour qu'on se tire la bourre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> *si ton frangin peut me bricoler un echapement en titane, j'suis preneur   * 

[/QUOTE]

je demanderais même s'il est plutot doué pour les pots d'échappement d'airbus en ce moment !


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu fais un échange ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

faut voir avec ficelle


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je demanderais même s'il est plutot doué pour les pots d'échappement d'airbus en ce moment !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on pourai faire le montre tous en titane ?


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

faut voir avec ficelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

çad ?


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

çad ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à dire que j'ai une sorte d'option.. mais si tu es interessé, je te le laisse...
mais j'te previent, il est pas facile en affaire le lascar


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

2 clients pour la même bete c'est dur de choisir


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

c'est à dire que j'ai une sorte d'option.. mais si tu es interessé, je te le laisse...
mais j'te previent, il est pas facile en affaire le lascar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oué, c'est un requin le mackie...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 2 clients pour la même bete c'est dur de choisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

choisis celui qui a de l'argent !


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

choisis celui qui a de l'argent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'en ai plus depuis mardi, 15 h


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

ficelle en a plus depuis mardi


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ficelle en a plus depuis mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

15 h


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

j'en ai plus depuis mardi, 15 h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'en ai pas plus depuis mardi 14h15 (c'est pourtant l'heure où j'ai fait virer un truc censé être ma paye...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)




----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

15 h   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui faut être précis mackie...

enfin tout ça ne me dit pas combien tu me ferais de reprise sur un lombard à peine kité de la soupape arrière gauche...


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

15 h   * 

[/QUOTE]

mais qui va m'achetter mon pismo alors ?


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> *














* 

[/QUOTE]

oh bah, te plains pas, c'est pas grace à François P. que je vais me payer un truc comme ça un jour...


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

mais qui va m'achetter mon pismo alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu fais des reprises ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je connais déja ton taux de crédit...)


----------



## maousse (8 Février 2003)

A ce que je vois, les têtes de posteurs de macG ne sont pas prêtes de tomber ! Et c'est bien comme ça ... !


----------



## ficelle (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * A ce que je vois, les têtes de posteurs de macG ne sont pas prêtes de tomber ! Et c'est bien comme ça ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

nan mais, sans blaaaaague !


----------



## maousse (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

nan mais, sans blaaaaague !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]C'était juste pour revenir au sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les pismolisés et les lombardisés me gonflent avec leurs kits Polini et leurs carbus de 14 !


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * C'était juste pour revenir au sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les pismolisés et les lombardisés me gonflent avec leurs kits Polini et leurs carbus de 14 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

frime pas avec ta brêle toute blanche, on en fait de la purée de ton iBidule avec un pov' carbu de 12 !


----------



## alèm (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

c'est à dire que j'ai une sorte d'option.. mais si tu es interessé, je te le laisse...
mais j'te previent, il est pas facile en affaire le lascar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon après mure réflexion avec mon banquier interne, je te laisse le pismo mais je prends l'option sur le cube !


----------



## gribouille (8 Février 2003)

ah ba c'est chaud ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle, chef du rayon canapé chez confo (chez confo y'a tout s'ki faut...):</font><hr /> * 

je te comprend, j'en ai regretté certaines...
ça allait de isabelle nanti (la comediene), à la folle de piercing clitoridien qui nous demandais des retirages toute les semaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je la connais ? c'est koi son nom ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

à la Fnac, ils t'emmerdent...

un vendeur fnac.  * 

[/QUOTE]
de quelle Fnac? T'es déjà allé à celle de Montparnasse à Paris ou à celle de La VAllée?
Là franchement ils sont pathétiques...


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
de quelle Fnac? T'es déjà allé à celle de Montparnasse à Paris ou à celle de La VAllée?
Là franchement ils sont pathétiques...  * 

[/QUOTE]

de la fnac où je bosse...


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

de la fnac où je bosse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien de savoir qu'il y en a qui bossent dans les Fnac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. remarque, il y en a d'autres qui seraient moins nuisibles en ne bossant pas (les rayons photos, entre autres, se reconnaîtront : 1 ou 2 bons, 1 ou 2 qui doivent se balader dans les rayons de semaine en semaine, et le reste dont la puanteur suffisante est inversement proportionnelle à la compétence et l'amabilité)


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
...puisque François P. vient de m'enculer de mes heures supps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

François P. t'a soustrait tes périodes d'incontinence de ton temps de travail ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je te conseille les prud'hommes


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * 

François P. t'a soustrait tes périodes d'incontinence de ton temps de travail ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Je te conseille les prud'hommes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu en as d'autres comme ça que l'on rigole encore un peu ?


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu en as d'autres comme ça que l'on rigole encore un peu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Te fâches pas, c'est juste pour t'aider à atteindre rapidement les 11111 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * 

Te fâches pas, c'est juste pour t'aider à atteindre rapidement les 11111 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et la ca va vraiment exploser ou ca sera comme dab ? 
c-a-d: rien ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu en as d'autres comme ça que l'on rigole encore un peu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


alem est trés suceptible en ce moment


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

...c-a-d: rien ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, rien de rien, je ne regrette rien...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

bon et bien tant pis ou heureusement, en tout cas j'espere vivre ca


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * bon et bien tant pis ou heureusement, en tout cas j'espere vivre ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouvre un thread "on sort de nos gonds" ou "j'appuie là où ça fait mal". L'idéal serait d'y respecter une règle interdisant l'emploi d'insultes, ça serait plus fun


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


alem est trés suceptible en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, juste qu'un type que je connais pas débarque et se permet quelques jugements... comme bon lui semble...


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non, juste qu'un type que je connais pas débarque et se permet quelques jugements... comme bon lui semble...    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le principe des discussions dans les bars ; on compatit aux problèmes des inconnus qui geignent à côté


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

de la fnac où je bosse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens Alèm  un sujet pour toi


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le principe des discussions dans les bars ; on compatit aux problèmes des inconnus qui geignent à côté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ici tu est dans LE BAR et tu doit respect aux pilliers de comptoire


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ici tu est dans LE BAR et tu doit respect aux pilliers de comptoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
surtout s'ils offrent à boire


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

ça risque pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu tout ce que boit


----------



## alèm (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

tiens Alèm  un sujet pour toi 
	
 * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne saurais pas trop quoi dire : entre le pc caisse, la borne numérique et l'identité numérique, la clim et les bus de la ville, je n'entendrais pas le ventilo d'un iMac...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)




----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

Pas grave, c'est ma tournée


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

burpâ¢


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je ne saurais pas trop quoi dire : entre le pc caisse, la borne numérique et l'identité numérique, la clim et les bus de la ville, je n'entendrais pas le ventilo d'un iMac...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je te crois bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh, c'est pas a moi a qui il faut le dire, c'est au thread dont je t'ai donné l'adresse


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non, juste qu'un type que je connais pas débarque et se permet quelques jugements... comme bon lui semble...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi mon 'lèm? des ptits morveux à moins de 500 posts oseraient se permettre des jugements? 

Une fessée! une fessée!


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2003)

pas besoins avec les newbee il fait autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mais ou est le bandeau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * Pas grave, c'est ma tournée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## hl (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 
...
Une fessée! une fessée! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





 ???


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hl:</font><hr /> * 

C'est le principe des discussions dans les bars ; on compatit aux problèmes des inconnus qui geignent à côté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...et de temps en temps on se prend une bonne claque dans la gueule parce qu'on la ramène trop.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

de la fnac où je bosse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu mets le dogt sur le coeur du problème:
Si la Fnac employait au rayon Mac des gens passionnés, je suis sûr que les venes seraient  boostées.Je te cite quand même la dernière entendue à Montparnasse: "non non on ne peut pas utiliser Word sur u Mac"...


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ici tu est dans LE BAR et tu doit respect aux pilliers de comptoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Un pilier, ça reste debout après 4 demis. Tu suis un entrainement intensif en ce moment ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Comme je crois l'avoir déjà dit, mais on ne le répètera jamais assez :

"L'alcoolisme, ça supporte pas la médiocrité, faut de l'endurance..."

Alors le pouple c'est quel film...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Un pilier, ça reste debout après 4 demis. Tu suis un entrainement intensif en ce moment ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

4 demis ??? moi je bois que de la Guinness en pint, et 4 pints c'est que pour l'apero


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Un pilier, ça reste debout après 4 demis. Tu suis un entrainement intensif en ce moment ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je conseil de commencer par la panaché. faut y aller progressif avec ce sujet. C'est du sérieux


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

4 demis ??? moi je bois que de la Guinness en pint, et 4 pints c'est que pour l'apero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin un connaisseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On se sent un peu moins seul du coup. Aller, c'est ma tournée





(la petite pour SonnyBoy, il est fragile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

4 demis ??? moi je bois que de la Guinness en pint, et 4 pints c'est que pour l'apero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Les piliers du bar n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, la relève est là !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Enfin un connaisseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On se sent un peu moins seul du coup. Aller, c'est ma tournée





(la petite pour SonnyBoy, il est fragile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

L'hopital qui se fout de la charité...

Bon, il est l'heure va te coucher la voiture est dehors...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

santé a vous aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca me donne soif ce thread


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 





(la petite pour SonnyBoy, il est fragile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas besoin d'être bucheron pour soulever une pinte. Enfin, pas au début...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Les piliers du bar n'ont qu'à bien se tenir, la relève est là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelques séjours en Irlande ca apprend à bien vivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et un pote qui tiens un pub ca aide aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Le problème c'est qu'a force de soulever des pintes, on a un durillon au coude...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Le problème c'est qu'a force de soulever des pintes, on a un durillon au coude...   * 

[/QUOTE]

et quand tu cliques avec ta souris, t'as pas des échauffements au doigt?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

J'ai des doigts énormes...


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

L'hopital qui se fout de la charité...

Bon, il est l'heure va te coucher la voiture est dehors...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ça va hein. C'était juste une fois. Fallait voir la journée que j'avais passée aussi. Que des alcooliques partout...j'ai pas l'habitude moi


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

C'est vrai que d'habitude on est que deux ou trois...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai que d'habitude on est que deux ou trois...   * 

[/QUOTE]

je serais bien venu vous aider a vider des pots mais c'est trop loin de chez moi


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai que d'habitude on est que deux ou trois...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Sur la même pinte ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

L'occasion fait le laron...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Sur la même pinte ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

la c'est sur que ca vaut meme pas le deplacement


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Deux ou trois su'l'même comptoir c'est tout...


----------



## nato kino (11 Février 2003)

Les grandes mains, ça prend tout de suite beaucoup de place.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Et comme on chope les verres à deux main...humour...


----------

